# Karwendeltour -> Falkenhütte richtung Eng??



## fichtelhills (18. April 2006)

Servus,

mich würde mal Interessieren ob schon mal jemand mit dem Bike von der Falkenhütte richtung Engalm abgefahren ist??  

Laut Höhenprofil schaut es an sich machbar aus aber man weiß ja nie... Vor allem da der Weg in der Kompasskarte nur als Steig einzeichnet ist.








Zur besseren Orientierung welche Route ich meine schaut euch mal den Screenshot hier an.






Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.  

Vielen Dank.

fichtelhills


----------



## j.ö.r.g (18. April 2006)

zumindest für den ersten Teil bis zum Hohljoch, also den Abschnitt unterhalb der Laliderer Wände, kann ich dir Infos geben:

Der Weg/Steig ist vielleicht zu 60% fahrbar, Anfang und Ende sind nur zu Fuß zu bewältigen, extrem steil, grobe Felsen. Auch im mittleren, flacheren Stück sind einige Absätze und Felspassagen drin, die ein ständiges Ab-/Aufsteigen erfordern. Zudem kommen dir bei gutem Wetter zig Wanderer entgegen. Aber die Kulisse ist phänomenal. 

Hohljoch-Eng kenne ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (18. April 2006)

20 % Gefälle im Schnitt vom Hohljoch runter zur Engalm, einfach sieht das nicht aus ...


----------



## karstenr (18. April 2006)

Auf dem Teil Spielissjoch bis zum Hohljoch gehen im Winter zahlreiche Lawinen und Felsen nieder. Wie er diesen Sommer aussieht kann man vermutlich erst sehen, wenn der Schnee weg ist und der Weg danach wieder hergerichtet wurde. Vom Zustand im letzten Sommer würde ich hier auch zu den 60% fahrbar tendieren. Den Rest kenne ich auch nicht.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## tourraser (18. April 2006)

Bin die Tour vor 2 Jahren gefahren.
Von der Falkenhütte bis zum Hohljoch ja nach Können einiges fahrbar, dann tragen zum Hohljoch, nach dem Hohljoch ein ständiges absteigen, tragen bzw. schieben. Zum Schluß in Richtung Engalm wieder fahrbar.

Es sind auf dieser Strecke sind unheimlich viele Wanderer unterwegs.

Landschaftlich ist die Tour schön aber ich würde die Tour nicht wieder fahren.


tourraser


----------



## fichtelhills (18. April 2006)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten... Ich denke ich werde doch davon absehen die Tour so in das Engtal zu fahren.

Werde dann wahrscheinlich den 232er Weg nehmen bis ins Rißbachtal und von da aus weiter. Diese Route ist auch auf der DAV Homepage von der Falkenhütte erwähnt. Kennt vielleicht jemand diese Route?

frichtelhills


----------



## Carsten (18. April 2006)

Rißbachtal ist Schotterpiste, später verfallene Schotterpiste. Max S-1
Den ersten Teil von der Falkenhütte würde ich als S-3 einstufen, ist aber Geröll im Spiel, daher unkalkulierbar (immer anderer Zustand)
Ich glaube ab dem Hochjoch runter zur Engalm ist generelles Bikeverbot wegen Nationlpark. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn das wonders war.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (21. September 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> Rißbachtal ist Schotterpiste, später verfallene Schotterpiste. Max S-1
> Den ersten Teil von der Falkenhütte würde ich als S-3 einstufen, ist aber Geröll im Spiel, daher unkalkulierbar (immer anderer Zustand)
> Ich glaube ab dem Hochjoch runter zur Engalm ist generelles Bikeverbot wegen Nationlpark. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn das wonders war.



Servus, stimmt das mit dem bikeverbot ab Hochjoch zur Engalm?

Will die Tour auch fahren ab ca 26. - 28.09, als Ein oder Zweitagestour.
Und das wär doch schade wenn die gesperrt wäre für biker. Zähl ich überhaupt als solcher wenn ich 40% der Strecke trage?


----------



## Hemme (21. September 2006)

Die Abfahrt vom Hohljoch zur Eng ist wirklich für biker gesperrt:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_08481.jpg

Hier Blick zurück auf Spielissjoch, rechts davon ganz klein die Falkenhütte:
http://www.nobrakes.de/touren/karwendel2005/IMG_0842.jpg

Die Bilder sind von 7/2005.
Bericht auf der Website: "Karwendel + Innsbrucker Nordkette 2005"


----------



## RoccaBranca (21. September 2006)

Hohljoch-Eng ist mit Schild für Biker gesperrt. Deswegen von mir auch keine Aussagen zur Befahrbarkeit. 

Wenn man da ist: Unbedingt nach dem Hohljoch noch zur Hochleger Alm knapp dahinter fahren. Die Idylle ist dort ist kaum zu toppen.

Gruss RoccaBranca


----------



## Stevan (22. September 2006)

Gerade da finde ich eine Aussage zur Befahrbarkeit wichtig, denn wenn es gesperrt ist, dann denkt man ja erstmal, dass es fahrbar sein müsste (sonst wärs ja nicht gesperrt weil eh niemand fährt).

Es ist aber wirklich bei weitem nicht komplett fahrbar und rentiert sich daher im Vergleich zur Fahrt außenrum nicht. Man kann trotzdem zum Spielissjoch rauf (die Falkenhütte liegt noch ein bissl höher) und rüber zum Hohljoch, muss aber nicht bis zum Joch rauf, sondern kann auf schwerem Wanderweg oder Forstweg abfahren, am Laliderer Bach entlang und auf der Straße zur Eng. Das sind nur 200hm und ein paar wunderschöne Kilometer, aber voll fahrbar, legal und kein Wanderer-Spießrutenlaufen! Und man spart sich ja ein paar hm, weil man nicht ganz bis zum Hohljoch rauftragen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (1. März 2008)

Stevan schrieb:


> [...] am Laliderer Bach entlang und auf der Straße zur Eng. Das sind nur 200hm und ein paar wunderschöne Kilometer, aber voll fahrbar, legal und kein Wanderer-Spießrutenlaufen! [...]


Das stimmt so leider nicht; denn der hiesige Jäger sieht die Mountainbiker im Laliderer Tal überhaupt nicht gern, weshalb diese Strecke auch nicht im Tiroler MTB-Modell enthalten ist (im Gegensatz zum Johannestal).
Freilich ist die Abfahrt durchs Laliderer Tal aber auf alle fälle "legaler" als er Trail hintunter zur Eng(alm). Der Trail ist zwar ein Traum und nicht besonders schwierig (maximal S2/G2); aber bedingt durch die stets auftretenden Wandererkolonnen tut man als Mountainbiker gut daran, hier - wenn überhaupt - nur dann aufzukreuzen, wenn sichergestellt ist, daß mit maximal fünf Wandersleutbegegnungen zu rechnen ist. Im Herbst ist das Karwendel an dieser Stelle geradezu überlaufen; 50 - 100 Wanderer können stellen dann die Norm dar auf diesem kurzen Abschnitt bis in die Eng hinab.

Siehe auch http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=de&msa=0&msid=108388014457628048902.0004474be7200da8ec855 .


----------

